# Kielbasa on the BGE



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Kielbasa on the Egg:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks bueno, threw some green onion and garlic venison sausage from Carl's on Mike's/Grouper22's BGE on super bowl sunday that was frick'n delicious.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for not saying you threw it on my grill.....


----------

